# Amazon enters the pharmacy business



## Xarpho (Nov 19, 2020)

Amazon enters prescription drug market with Amazon Pharmacy​Long-expected move brings major new online competitor to pharmacy channel
Russell Redman 1 | Nov 17, 2020

After years of industry buzz, Amazon has formally entered the retail pharmacy market with the launch of Amazon Pharmacy.
Amazon said Tuesday that the new online store, located at amazon.com/pharmacy, enables customers to complete an entire pharmacy transaction on their desktop computer or via the Amazon App on a mobile device. After setting up a secure pharmacy profile and adding insurance information, customers can ask their prescriber to send new or 
current drug prescriptions directly to Amazon Pharmacy for fulfillment, choose payment options before checking out and manage their medications.

Full article here:


			https://www.supermarketnews.com/health-wellness/amazon-enters-prescription-drug-market-amazon-pharmacy
		


---

To me, it sounds less like they're trying to actually trying to stick it to the food/drug retailers and more toward a new frontier in collecting customer information.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 19, 2020)

Yeah I don't trust Amazon to take my medication if that shit can get easily stolen


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 19, 2020)

Amazon is already in the Hentai market by it's very nature. Where is the Bald One NOT sticking his tentacles?


----------



## crocodilian (Nov 19, 2020)

Amazon can't even prevent Chinese counterfeiters from selling phony merchandise on their website. How are they going to stop the spread of illegal substances flooding in from China? Or is that the point?


----------



## BOONES (Nov 19, 2020)

Lol yeah.... there's not a very good chance this will be a good thing.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Nov 19, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Amazon can't even prevent Chinese counterfeiters from selling phony merchandise on their website. How are they going to stop the spread of illegal substances flooding in from China? Or is that the point?


Future headline: 2000 dead after using Amazon Pharmacy, Amazon PR denies any wrongdoing


----------



## DamageJoy (Nov 19, 2020)

In the future you could buy your mandatory Covid vaccination on Amazon.

Amazon is such a juggernaut in trade, it is getting out of hand, but just let them get even bigger. I am certain holding that much power in one group won't be used to build an environment where Amazon can grow even bigger. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Nov 19, 2020)

Enter the recreational drug business with drone to window delivery.


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Nov 19, 2020)

K. V. Bones said:


> Lol yeah.... there's not a very good chance this will be a good thing.


Why? I doubt they will do any worse than other mail order pharmacies.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Nov 19, 2020)

uh, yeuuh, drop ship the xans call me Amazon Prime


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 19, 2020)

Is there anything that Jeff Bezos can’t do?


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Nov 19, 2020)

albert chan said:


> Is there anything that Jeff Bezos can’t do?


Recreate the mannerisms and appearance of a genuine hew-mon.


----------



## Dysnomia (Nov 19, 2020)

At least they don't deliver opioids. The theft would be insane. I'd rather just pick stuff up in person. Of course the pharmacy is only a few blocks away. It's convenient as long as it isn't being looted.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Nov 20, 2020)

When Ross Ulbricht sets up a market for drugs he gets arrested for life, when Bezos does it he gets accolades.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Nov 20, 2020)

These days, spending money at Amazon or any of the super-retailers makes me feel physically ill. I'm sure they have a pill for that, but I ain't buying.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Nov 20, 2020)

albert chan said:


> Is there anything that Jeff Bezos can’t do?


Stay married.


----------



## marynutty (Nov 20, 2020)

lmao, comparing Jeff Bezos and Ross Ulbrich


----------



## Dread First (Nov 28, 2020)

So basically, my medication is liable to get stolen by the same niggers who steal my packages. Wonderful.


----------



## Spedestrian (Nov 28, 2020)

What do you call Xanax pills that you ordered on Amazon? Bezosdiazepines.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm still waiting for the "AMAZON STOLE MY MEDS" articles that will happen in 4-10 months.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 28, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Amazon can't even prevent Chinese counterfeiters from selling phony merchandise on their website. How are they going to stop the spread of illegal substances flooding in from China? Or is that the point?


I think this is like a Whole Foods situation.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Nov 28, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Amazon can't even prevent Chinese counterfeiters from selling phony merchandise on their website. How are they going to stop the spread of illegal substances flooding in from China? Or is that the point?


Aren't most generics consumed in the US made in India? You're better off with Chinese counterfeits.


----------



## DuckSucker (Nov 29, 2020)

If Jeff Bezos doesnt make antidepressants an OTC pill, Im gonna cry


----------



## Fugax (Nov 29, 2020)

Woah.... *Amazon™* drones can finally deliver Soma to my *Amazon™* shipping container home! This makes living in *Amazon™ Residential District #4 *all worth it! I wouldn't expect that kind of service from *Disney™ Living Sector #39*... Epic win!

Thank you, Cyber-Bezos!


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Nov 29, 2020)

Weren't they already involved with that pill pack company?


----------



## haurchefant (Nov 30, 2020)

On the surface it could be a good thing because maybe it'll help bust prices since Amazon is big enough to eat some big losses so long as they run other businesses out on the clock but there's no way Amazon wouldn't fuck this up so...


----------



## Conn4618 (May 8, 2021)

It worries me just how much you can get from Amazon. First books, then goods, then groceries, now drugs. Coming this decade, I can see them setting up their own Walmart esque store, where you can "buy all your ever day home goods, now without the computer". As if people weren't already doing that, but it'll be new somehow once Amazon does it.


----------



## Toolbox (May 9, 2021)

Conn4618 said:


> It worries me just how much you can get from Amazon. First books, then goods, then groceries, now drugs. Coming this decade, I can see them setting up their own Walmart esque store, where you can "buy all your ever day home goods, now without the computer". As if people weren't already doing that, but it'll be new somehow once Amazon does it.


Weren't the already attempting this but with stores where the items you grab are automatically checked out and paid for through your amazon account when you leave?


----------



## Conn4618 (May 14, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> Weren't the already attempting this but with stores where the items you grab are automatically checked out and paid for through your amazon account when you leave?


Yes, it was a small scale grocery store in Seattle. The issue I think they're going to try and solve is how to do something like that at the scale of a Walmart. That would be crazy. Imagine being able to walk in and out of a Walmart without ever having to wait in line to pay.


----------



## Toolbox (May 14, 2021)

Conn4618 said:


> Yes, it was a small scale grocery store in Seattle. The issue I think they're going to try and solve is how to do something like that at the scale of a Walmart. That would be crazy. Imagine being able to walk in and out of a Walmart without ever having to wait in line to pay.


If it weren't Amazon it'd be great, except for the fact that you'll always need to have accounts for every store you go to. It'll also be a man in the middle attack nightmare regardless of who does it.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jun 4, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> Weren't the already attempting this but with stores where the items you grab are automatically checked out and paid for through your amazon account when you leave?


Yea, I've been in an Amazon go..It was a glorified airport style convenience store..I just did it to say that I did. The fiesty diet cherry cokes were 80 cents though.


----------



## Billy Beer (Jun 4, 2021)

Amazon have recently said they will relax their marijuana laws. How long before Amazon start delivering weed?


----------



## Picklechu (Jun 7, 2021)

Conn4618 said:


> Yes, it was a small scale grocery store in Seattle. The issue I think they're going to try and solve is how to do something like that at the scale of a Walmart. That would be crazy. Imagine being able to walk in and out of a Walmart without ever having to wait in line to pay.


Late, but Walmart is testing this with Walmart+.


----------



## Traditional Tet (Sep 15, 2021)

Picklechu said:


> Late, but Walmart is testing this with Walmart+.


*Off-topic, but as a Brit I've always wanted to visit a Walmart. The idea of the huge stores with so much stuff and aisles is a contrast to the small stores in my area. Big shopping centres too interest me.*​


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Sep 23, 2021)

Conn4618 said:


> Imagine being able to walk in and out of a Walmart without ever having to wait in line to pay.


I mean, I literally saw a black man do that in my Walmart around a ton of people.  I wish I was making this up, but sometimes real life matches the stereotype…

This of course ignores the summer of love last year.  Maybe Amazon and Walmart+ are just future-proofing themselves with this shit?


----------

